# 64 impala brake light issues



## 409 super sport

MY brake lights don't work , front lights and turn signals work , rear turn signals and reverse lights work . I already replaced the brake switch and checked the brake fuse . any help will be appriciated . thanks


----------



## 817.TX.

Check your ground!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dcairns

The bulb socket that plugs into the tail light lens reflector has a metal clip on it that is supposed to make contact with the reflector. They often make poor contact which is the ground connection that 817.tx was referring to. The lack of ground can cause all manner of weird behavior on the tail lights.


----------



## 409 super sport

thanks I been working on the tail lights making sure there a grounded , everything works except the brakes . I will play with the lights this weekend . thanks guys
:thumbsup:


----------



## jackhopper

check your turn sig switch and then take tester with a light on it ground one end and stick the other on each wire end at the plug in the trunk if they work there its in your wireing to the brake lights.


----------



## roarin20's

I had the same problem with the brake lights not working but I figured it out and also have some pix to show what the problem was but I don't know how to post the pix so if anyone is interested in the info I can send you the pix to post.


----------



## 409 super sport

*Brake light issue repair*

Hi i have since fixed my brake light issue , the emergency brake cable was snapped and the switch was not closing causing the brake lights from turnig off . Check the emergency cable , emergecny bracket switch ,tail light contact to the bezel, and the brake pedal switch .


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

I have a 64 Impala and I'm not getting nothing...No brake lights,no tail lights,no blinkers,or plate light...Please help...lol


----------



## jbrazy

Check your ground, fuses, turn signal switch and emergency brake cable.


----------



## 817.TX.

STLPINKCUTTY said:


> I have a 64 Impala and I'm not getting nothing...No brake lights,no tail lights,no blinkers,or plate light...Please help...lol


 Check where the harness disconnects near the back seat. It may have come loose or is frayed. :nicoderm:


----------



## Texasbighoss

So i have tail lights both sides turn and brake on right side replaced flasher and brake switch still just have marker lights on pasenger side im at a loss here


----------

